# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Manual de Cultivo de Aguaymanto

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Comparto con ustedes un enlace que llegó a mi correo gracias a José Cisneros, del grupo Agronegocios, y que fue obtenido del portal Agrifood Gateway:   http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/articles/manejo-del-cultivo-de-la-uchuva-en-colombia 
El documento es un Manual de Cultivo de Aguaymanto (Physalis peruviana L.), realizado en Colombia, por lo que econtrarán que el título dice "Manual de Cultivo de Uchuva". 
Aprovecho también para comentarles que en dicho grupo, unos cuantos participantes están apoyando a una investigación de Tesis, para realizar un "Proyecto de Deshidratado por osmosis en frutas Mango y Aguaymanto". 
Decirles que en el grupo se están juntando algunas personas para conseguir todo lo necesario para esta interesante investigación, así que espero poder conseguir dicho estudio una vez se haya concluido, para compartirlo también con todos ustedes. Si hay interesados en aportar a dicha investigación, díganmelo para ver si en el grupo estarían interesados. Como comprenderán, ahora están en busca de lo más difícil: el financiamiento. 
Espero que el manual les sea de utilidad... :Wink:  
SaludosTemas similares: Manual de Cultivo: Cebolla Cultivo de Aguaymanto Manual del cultivo del olivo Manual de Cultivo: TOMATE Manual de Cultivo del Cacao

----------

henryab1

----------

